# Trending



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 30, 2015)

Dearest Football (@potroast ),

Greetings! I humbly make the following suggestion if it is technically feasible: is there a feature that would allow us to know which users are on a roll? Like if @Pinworm is blowing up... That sort of thing. Is it possible. If not, would you mind if we made a website that supports this feature and links back here?

I feel that RIU is falling behind in whoreishness to the rest of the Internet. This might address that and be some good fun too.

(Hmm, that was the Bruce Banner. Make a note)


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 30, 2015)

trending: unclebuck is race trolling the politics section


----------



## mainliner (Apr 30, 2015)

Zzzzzzzz ... Zz ... z


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 30, 2015)

The "follow" feature is nothing....if we had alerts to when the people that we follow start a new post would be good


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 30, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> trending: unclebuck is race trolling the politics section


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 30, 2015)

Follow is pretty useless unless I am doing it wrong.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2015)

ALERT! ALERT!

@Unclebaldrick is trolling for likes on this thread!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> which users are on a roll? Like if @Pinworm is blowing up...


https://xenforo.com/community/resources/trending-topics.3986/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 30, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> ALERT! ALERT!
> 
> @Unclebaldrick is trolling for likes on this thread!


I don't get this. Does anybody get this? Please like me!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 30, 2015)

Ah nevermind. I think I got what there was to it.

Why don't more of you like me?

Please....


----------



## CC Dobbs (Apr 30, 2015)

I try very hard to be offensive so you could just follow me and see who I can piss-off.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Apr 30, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ah nevermind. I think I got what there was do it.
> 
> Why don't more of you like me?
> 
> Please....


If it helps, I don't like you more than most people.


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 30, 2015)

CC Dobbs said:


> I try very hard to be offensive so you could just follow me and see who I can piss-off.


You really are a fucking dickhead, seriously


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 30, 2015)

CC Dobbs said:


> If it helps, I don't like you more than most people.



I like turtles.

I mean, if it helps. I am just trying to be likable.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I like turtles.


That's what's up, but


----------



## CC Dobbs (Apr 30, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I like turtles.
> 
> I mean, if it helps. I am just trying to be likable.


Appreciation of turtles is a redeeming quality. Do you care for sick turtles? Are you concerned with their feelings?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 12, 2015)

El Chapo is trending again.

http://www.latimes.com/world/mexico-americas/la-fg-el-chapo-tweets-html-20150712-htmlstory.html

It won't last. Last time he escaped they caught him - in ten years.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 12, 2015)

CC Dobbs said:


> Appreciation of turtles is a redeeming quality. Do you care for sick turtles? Are you concerned with their feelings?


I would care for sick turtles if I encountered them. I created a turtle sanctuary but there have been no takers yet.

And the toads were already sold out.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 12, 2015)

replace the word turtle with penis...its way funny


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 12, 2015)

A vagina needs more care than a penis.


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 12, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> The "follow" feature is nothing....if we had alerts to when the people that we follow start a new post would be good


It's in your news feed if I'm not mistaken


----------

